# Siri, demander une chaîne



## Theviins0570 (9 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problème avec mon Apple TV 4K. Quand je demande à Siri de mettre une chaîne de télévision, à chaque fois il me demande de choisir entre MyCanal et Molotov. Pourtant je n'ai que MyCanal d'installé. J'ai peut être installé un moment Molotov mais l'application est supprimé depuis. C'est plutôt génant, et j'ai l'impression que ce n'était pas le cas avant. 
Une idée de comment faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## thefutureismylife (12 Mai 2018)

Je viens de tester à mon tour, effectivement j'ai l'impression que ce choix est par défaut. J'ai désinstallé MyCanal, j'utilise Molotov, et les deux choix restent.

Il y a un manque de cohérence entre l'intégration des différents "diffuseurs" (Canal, Netflix, Molotov etc etc).
Siri ne les prend pas tous en charge, puis l'app TV ne prend pas en charge toutes ces sources, et les "fiches" de films ne proposent pas systématiquement toutes ces sources non plus (ce serait bien qu'elles prennent en charge Infuse aussi).

Bref j'ai pas de solution pour toi, mais je vois plus là une incohérence de la part d'Apple, qui bricole au fur et à mesure.


----------



## bonnof34 (21 Mai 2018)

j'ai le même problème


----------

